# Why AR's????



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What got every one's undies in a bunch about AR style rifles all the sudden? I had one for about 9 years, and knew no one else who shot one, now I get rid of it last fall, and every one has to have one. What gives??? When and WHY did these things become the trendy thing to have?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not know I have had at least one for over 15 years. I know many others that have them also. I can see many wanting them as you can get them in so many more calibers today than even two years ago. Almost all of them shoot so good it is not even funny.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont know why they have become so popular in the last few years. I do know that with people like Hitlery running for POTUS if you ever wanted one you better get it now.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

HARRY SACZ

That is exactly why I am buying one. If Hill dog or oblama get in office you might as well kiss um good bye. I am in the process of trying to find a DPMS Panthera Pardus. If someone can give me an idea where to get one it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have not taken a government class since HS, but unless I am mistaken just because a certain person is elected president doesn't mean they can ban a gun does it? I didn't think the checks and balances worked that way. Definately not saying I am for banning any guns, but it seems to be the old you always want what you can't, or might not be able to, have. I loved that Colt AR(too bad it was .223), just wished I would have held on to it longer, I could have gotten twice what I got for it last fall.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hillery has sponsered every single gun ban that has been tried in the last few years, inculding an outright ban on the sale or transfer of any AR type rifles. She is no friend to gun owners.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Hillery has sponsered every single gun ban that has been tried in the last few years, inculding an outright ban on the sale or transfer of any AR type rifles.


I did not know that. Not that I would vote for her any way, but that is good info to pass around.


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow i knew she was aginst them but i didnt know it was that bad.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

wow, her hubbys hi cap ban just got lifted, and people are wondering if its possible for a single driven individual to put such a ban into action.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If there is a democrat congress and president I will guarantee you there will be another ban and this time without a sunset clause.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you think the lady is bad you should check out Osama I ment Obama.

You want to know the difference between the two? One wears suits and will probably be our next president other than that not too much.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

the woman alrady tryed last year with the federal assault weapon ban of 2007 , she wants every semi auto rifle with a detachable magazine banned that includel rifles like the ruger 10-22 and even wants to ban some shotguns there is a lot of info on ar-15.com about it I know they have a coppy of it posted on there and I will be damned but you know as well as annybody she will pass it if she gets put into office and gets the chance, evin though congress knows that its not worth the paper its printed on what the prez. wants they usualy get in terms of bills like this, they evin have the proof of the uselessness of it with the trial of her hubbys bill that made no differance what so ever in crime #'s or the statistics that is the reason it didnt get renewed ofter the trial period, and with all these weekminded individuals shooting up schools and shoping centers and stuff in the last year or so is just gonna make it easier for her to accomplish it, those waterheads are not only making life for there victoms a living hell but they are gonna be the reason that every gun owner in america is gonna be scrutinized in the future and all because they were to week to deal with being picked on like every other teenager in america was, but unlike them those stable individuals just sucked it up and delt with it or worked harder to make somthing of themselves so that later inlife they would have the upperhand. I dont know about you but I have had my fill of all the bs and all the attention these lil bastards get after they do there crimes and that is just what they want the attention and until the media stops giving it to them all the normal responsable law abiding gun owners are gonna suffer for it . like it has been said repedaly guns dont kill people, people kill people. like lary the cable guy said if guns kill people then I can blame misspelled words on my pencil .....well sorry bout the rant but the whole subject just erks me . ........MIKE


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike I feel the same way but I don't even want to get started.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

They are not that expensive anymore and the ban expired....


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Why did they become the trendy thing?
Not a simple answer. One thing is that with war/combat coverage as immediate as it is people see the rifle a lot more than they might otherwise. 
For shooters, the success of the rifle in Service Rifle matches at Camp Perry has drawn a lot of attention. Part of that success and contributing to the ARs popularity, is the availability of better and better bullets and better barrels. Those things have extended the range of the weapon (in the hands of a good shot) from a 300yd gun years ago to a 1000yds today.
And they are REALLY easy to work on.
Pete


----------



## A-Bolt SS (Mar 11, 2008)

I think its the same as its always been - The military adopts a new firearm/platform and eventually the shooting public picks it up. I agree that it has some to do with the more accurate product available plus the coverage it gets in the media and shooting/hunting press. Zumbo helped a bunch recently too!


----------



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

It's usually safe to consider most Democrats gun grabbers! laite319 you should make yourself aware by doing more research online in regards to political candidates. I know too many people who do not think that the government will ever take their guns, but I myself always try and keep a watchful eye on the candidates and where they stand on gun control!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> laite319 you should make yourself aware by doing more research online in regards to political candidates.


I am too busy researching rifles and trying to decide what my next one will be, no time for much else!!

By the way, if you are looking for a PD gun, consider a 12 gauge, I have seen you shoot!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I am too busy researching rifles and trying to decide what my next one will be, no time for much else!!


Hillary or Obama will solve that problem your having. They would like to reduce you to one that says Red Ryder on the side ----- or less.


----------



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

Laite319 that was below the belt. I have seen you shoot and I would not bring that subject up.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You taught me!!!!!!


----------



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

I have failed you grasshopper! I taught you to love the gun and its spirit of intent. I did not warn you of the evil spirits who will try and take your precious guns away.

On your quest, please be aware (in political times) to check your six as well as your ammo. He or she who holds false cards will always try a deflection tactic to keep you calm while they vote away your rights!

Bluffing is not just a poker term!


----------



## Ja (Apr 7, 2008)

I was thinking of voteing for Hillary. But now after reading this not going to happen. Obama is not getting my vote. I currently in a rush for an AR10 my self. I took a look on Dpms web sight. Not bad in price. I have also looked at a Accuracy Systems. The price is higher but there is more lager Cal to look in to. I just don't want an AR that Im going to be kicked around by. I have a semi 3006 that feels like a 22 when shooting it. But shoot a Remington 300win mag. Little to much for me. I was like a Rage doll. Whats a good cal for a AR thats going to have that good long range punch for deer or bear. Without the kick. Does any one have a good idea.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Trust our ND congressman??? Send a message to all three and wait until you get your response. Be careful how you word your question but I will gaurantee that you will not like the response from any of them.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

We should not trust our ND congress men. They are antigun. They vote for every anti gun thing that commes up for vote. They claim they are for the sportsman and hunters but they are not. How many of use use a Semi for hunting?

I do use a Semi for hunting everything. The only bolts I use for hunting is for long range deer critters and PD because they do not make a AR in 6mm Norma BR.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Why shouldn't AR's be rising in popularity? You get a semi with bolt action accuracy for a reasonable price. You can have multiple different upper/lower combinations to make use of a variety of calibers. It really is hard to beat the AR platform.

My next rifle will be an AR!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

People said:


> We should not trust our ND congress men. They are antigun. They vote for every anti gun thing that commes up for vote. They claim they are for the sportsman and hunters but they are not./quote]
> 
> Remember that the next time you vote. We had a democrat Senator Daschle is SD until he betrayed the people too may times by his far left votes. He voted for the Brady bill along with our other democrat Senator Johnson.


----------

